# Roundhouse vs front/side kick



## Decker (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all.

I was just wondering if the roundhouse kick was perhaps inherently weaker than the front or side kick due to the mechanics of the movement.

Here's the story:
I recently bought a heavy bag (rough estimate 30 kg/66lb), but have yet to install the ceiling bracket, so I place it on a stool while practising. I've found my front kicks and side kicks fully able to knock the bag off the stool, but my roundhouse kicks barely faze it. I have to try _really_ hard before it reluctantly topples off the stool. (I use my instep, and used my hip as much as I could)

Thus I'm wondering if it's just the technique's inherent traits, my own flawed technique, or just lack of proper practice in that move.

Thanks very much.


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 28, 2008)

Try pivoting the support foot, using the ball of the foot, and follow through.

You are probably correct in that the force from a round kick isn't as much as a side kick or front kick.


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah i hav a bag too and my side kicks and front kicks knock it over my roundhouse havent.  but i notice that everytime i practice its stating to shake the bag more violently (my bag is VERY heavy not as heavy as it should it need more sand in the bottom) but i think that if its not working by pivoting ur support foot and moving ur hips forward that it just needs more practice.

but im sure front and side kicks r more powerful tho roundhouse is my favorite.


----------



## Laurentkd (Feb 28, 2008)

Those kicks have different types of power.  If your goal is to simply knock the bag over then front and side kick will do that easily because you are able to really PUSH through with the kick.  However, pushing really doesn't equal power.  A punch to the gut may not really move you but it will do a lot more damage than someone just shoving you in the stomach pushing you back several feet.  Look instead to see if you can get the bag to fold in with your roundhouse kick.  That tells you that you are kicking through the target with force and that is probably what you are looking for.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 28, 2008)

Decker said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I was just wondering if the roundhouse kick was perhaps inherently weaker than the front or side kick due to the mechanics of the movement.
> 
> ...


If you look at the front kick, it's largely intended to be a pushing kick. The side kick too (depending on how fast you retract the kick, the quicker you pull it back, the less pushing and more penetrating it'll do). The roundhouse kick's not really designed for pushing/displacement, which is partly why I think you're not knocking the bag off the stool. 

That said, weaker is a hard term to apply here though. You won't break as much wood with a roundhouse kick vs the other two, but given what you're supposed to be targeting with a roundhouse kick, it's still more than capable of disabling an attacker etc. It mainly boils down to what you want to accomplish with the kick, and which kick's the best tool for that job. 

You can get a roundhouse kick to displace though. You have to angle it down and put your weight into it. (Instead of throwing the kick straight across, think of tracing more of an upside down U with full extension coming right after the top of the curve.) You can make a heavybag jump with that variation.


----------



## thardey (Feb 28, 2008)

Marginal said:


> You can get a roundhouse kick to displace though. You have to angle it down and put your weight into it. (Instead of throwing the kick straight across, think of tracing more of an upside down U with full extension coming right after the top of the curve.) You can make a heavybag jump with that variation.



The hardest I've ever been kicked was with that kick. We were holding forearm shields and I got hit with one of those full power. It was the first kick, and we weren't expecting that much force. I couldn't feel my fingers for about 3 minutes.

But it wouldn't have knocked over a bag. That's just momentum, which doesn't cause damage, only movement. We're looking to transfer kinetic energy.

Like *Laurentkd* said, try to "dent" or "fold" the bag, rather than move it. That's the type of power you're looking for. You'll find it's easier to dent the bag with a round kick, than a side kick. Which of course brings up the question: Which kick is more powerful?

Speed is the key.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 28, 2008)

thardey said:


> The hardest I've ever been kicked was with that kick. We were holding forearm shields and I got hit with one of those full power. It was the first kick, and we weren't expecting that much force. I couldn't feel my fingers for about 3 minutes.
> 
> But it wouldn't have knocked over a bag. That's just momentum, which doesn't cause damage, only movement. We're looking to transfer kinetic energy.


If you leave the kick out and keep leaning into it once you make contact, it will move the bag. Doubt it'd knock a person around, but it'll certainly knock over a 100lb heavy bag set on a stool.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 28, 2008)

Decker said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I was just wondering if the roundhouse kick was perhaps inherently weaker than the front or side kick due to the mechanics of the movement.
> 
> ...


It is weaker but usefull when you need to go around somthing. 
Sean


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 28, 2008)

Fornt kicks and side kick can use all the person power and wieght, a roundhouse uses only about 60-70% of the person actual wieght. But this can be a powerful kick if all the mechanics are right.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 28, 2008)

Laurentkd said:


> Those kicks have different types of power. If your goal is to simply knock the bag over then front and side kick will do that easily because you are able to really PUSH through with the kick. However, pushing really doesn't equal power. A punch to the gut may not really move you but it will do a lot more damage than someone just shoving you in the stomach pushing you back several feet. Look instead to see if you can get the bag to fold in with your roundhouse kick. That tells you that you are kicking through the target with force and that is probably what you are looking for.


 
I think you've hit on a good point, Lauren. It can easily look as if more damage has been done to a bag due to pushing through the bag with a side or front kick. It's less likely that one will push the bag as they hit with a roundhouse. Throwing body weight forward is important in a roundhouse, but momentum of the correctly positioned leg has a lot to do with the force generated.


----------



## foot2face (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe it just me, but I always found the roundhouse to be more powerful than a front kick and about even with a side kick. 
A roundhouse can be thrown as a circular kick and as a linier kick. When thrown as a circular kick you follow through the target completing an arch. Its very easy to deliver a powerful kick with this method because it make full use of the angular momentum created by rotating into the kick as circular strikes are much more forgiving with regards to a less than optimal point of impact. The linier kick variant is the basic TKD roundhouse that is often first taught. One chambers their rear leg, pivots on the ball of their front foot rotating into the target as they snap out the kicking leg. The kick delivers its force straight into the target and terminates shortly after impact. Once the kick is executed the kicking leg is retracted and the original position is recovered. This kick can be just as powerful the other method (some believe even more so) but since it terminates and doesnt follow through in an arch it can fall just short of optimal impact and end up as a hard slap rather than the devastating power shot it could be. The problem is that the kick is usually thrown at the target and not into it. This is a common mistake when executing this kick. When throwing this kick aim with your knee a few inches behind the surface of the target ( so if you kicking with your right leg aim your chambered knee just to the right of the center of the bag) ensuring that the kick extends well into the target and doesnt stop just after making contact with the surface.


----------



## wade (Feb 28, 2008)

Apples and oranges. The front and side kicks are power displacing push type kicks while the round kick is a snapping penetration speed kick. With the side and front you use the whole body to create the power. A round kick only uses the leg from the knee down and when used with a snapping focus can create a lot of power. Different targets, different results. Not the same kind of power, but power just the same.


----------



## YoungMan (Feb 29, 2008)

Side kick is the strongest, followed, I think, by roundhouse and then front kick. Side kick is strongest by virtue of the fact it uses the strongest muscles and largest muscle groups in the body. Also because the alignment of the heel through the abdomen and glutes. The heel is the strongest part of the foot.
The roundhouse and front kick are weaker because of the muscle groups they use, and because they use parts of foot that are not as strong. They can still do damage, just not on the scale of a side kick.
I would say the front is the weakest of the three, due to the muscle groups and the part of the foot used.
But what do I know?


----------



## Dave Leverich (Feb 29, 2008)

I think Wade hit it as accurately as it could be told. Different types of kicks for different applications. Different kinds of 'power'.


----------



## thardey (Feb 29, 2008)

YoungMan said:


> Side kick is the strongest, followed, I think, by roundhouse and then front kick. Side kick is strongest by virtue of the fact it uses the strongest muscles and largest muscle groups in the body. Also because the alignment of the heel through the abdomen and glutes. The heel is the strongest part of the foot.
> The roundhouse and front kick are weaker because of the muscle groups they use, and because they use parts of foot that are not as strong. They can still do damage, just not on the scale of a side kick.
> I would say the front is the weakest of the three, due to the muscle groups and the part of the foot used.
> But what do I know?



You're right, of course, but "strong" is not the same as "powerful."

Power can be much more subjective. Aikido can be very powerful, but use less strength.


----------



## Empty Hands (Feb 29, 2008)

wade said:


> With the side and front you use the whole body to create the power. A round kick only uses the leg from the knee down and when used with a snapping focus can create a lot of power.



No, you can still do it with your whole body.  Rotate your support leg, and open up your hips and put them into it too.


----------



## igillman (Feb 29, 2008)

Wing Chun uses the concept of a centreline. They say that the punches they throw are stronger because they pass along the centreline between the two opposing people.

The side kick and the front kick can be used as a positional kick to move someone out of close range due to the kicks centreline motion allowing us to put our bodyweight behind it. Then you can whack 'em with the roundhouse


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 29, 2008)

I like that phase whack them with the roundhouse


----------



## Kacey (Feb 29, 2008)

wade said:


> Apples and oranges. The front and side kicks are power displacing push type kicks while the round kick is a snapping penetration speed kick. With the side and front you use the whole body to create the power. A round kick only uses the leg from the knee down and when used with a snapping focus can create a lot of power. Different targets, different results. Not the same kind of power, but power just the same.



Wade has, I think, accurately described the technical differences in the kicks.  To add on to his statement of "different targets, different results", remember that turning kick (roundhouse kick) can be used for targets that are not appropriate for front and side kick - and that don't _need_ power to be effective.  If I hit you with a turning kick to your temple, for example, I don't need nearly as much power to drop you as if I side kick you to the abdomen... but then, the same could be said for a front kick to the jaw, too!  

Power is nice, but it's not the only issue - focus (the ability to place the tool on the target at the _desired _force) is equally important, as is knowledge of which techniques work best on which targets.


----------



## TaeKwonDoKevin (Mar 2, 2008)

*Here are my thoughts on it.*
*There are only 2 different ways to throw a roundhouse kick (that I know of)....But I have learned at least 3 different ways of executing different side kicks and frontkicks.*
*Examples - Side Thrust, Side snap, side piercing. Believe it or not, different instructors teach the kicks differently, I mean completely different.*
*1 way I learned is, the side kick comes up like a front snap kick then as it is extending out, it rolls over (I personally do not teach it this way).*
*Front kicks can be front snap, or front thrust(pushing).*
*So, that being said, it would also depend on which side kick, which front kick, and which round kick you are using.*

*And I do agree with most of the other replys.*
*So there are MANY factors that should be taking into consideration with comparison of kicks. It's not always just a 1 kick is stronger than the other thing.*

*Just my opinions.*
*-Kevin*


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 2, 2008)

See to me a front snap and a front push are to different kicks and I teach both of them. You will always get more power from a push kick instead of a snap kick jusy my Humble but long opinion on this subject.


----------



## K31 (Mar 2, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> See to me a front snap and a front push are to different kicks and I teach both of them. You will always get more power from a push kick instead of a snap kick jusy my Humble but long opinion on this subject.



 Ditto. I was taught that the front snap kick uses the top of the foot so under normal circumstances this kick would only be good for striking someone in the chin or crotch. It's great for breaks also. The push kick uses the heel.   I agree with Kacey that the roundhouse to the side of the head is devastating.


----------



## Decker (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the wonderful and insightful information everyone. I found Laurentkd's comment on aiming to "fold in" the bag with a roundhouse instead of making it fly particularly helpful.

The front kick I use uses the ball of the foot, with some hip thrust, which makes it more of a thrusting rather than pushing kick, in my opinion. I've also managed to add more of a hip twist in my roundhouse, resulting in some dents in the bag (yay!). The bag now topples when I roundhouse it though.

Regarding the roundhouse, it feels sort of instinctive to pull down the elbow on the same side of your kicking leg, as you raise the leg, E.g. when you kick with your right leg, your right elbow wants to move downwards. Is it "safe" to go along with this motion, or is it better to maintain a somewhat counter-intuitive guarding position at all times when kicking?

Once again, thanks for all the advice and info.


----------



## Marginal (Mar 2, 2008)

Decker said:


> Regarding the roundhouse, it feels sort of instinctive to pull down the elbow on the same side of your kicking leg, as you raise the leg, E.g. when you kick with your right leg, your right elbow wants to move downwards. Is it "safe" to go along with this motion, or is it better to maintain a somewhat counter-intuitive guarding position at all times when kicking?


I think it's better to keep your arm from drifting. The two main reasons I've hit are that dropping the arm is a telegraph, and that once you start dropping the arm, you start turning too far inwards, which compromises your balance and makes following up with other kicks harder. If you keep your posture more upright, you also tend to take your eyes off your opponent less.


----------



## Bondservant (Mar 3, 2008)

Different tools do different things and work best when used as intended.

Round house kick is a speed kick that allows you to hit the target very quickly and with fine point penetration like a finger poke.

Front(push) Kick/ Side kick is a power kick that allows you to hit the target very hard with a more broad surface suitable to move a greater volume of energy/mass.  Please view the following to see a Front(push) kick done with maximum power and speed to move maximum energy/mass. Enjoy!

http://www.jokaroo.com/extremevideos/pushkick.html


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm just echoing everyone else, but it's true the roundhouse kick has a different purpose than the front kick or the side kick.  I like the roundhouse kick as a countering attack when forced to step to the side away from an onrushing attacker.  The arc and direction of the kick will frequently blend in well with the attacker's forward motion, making the kick that much more effective.

Also consider the finger poke.  It's less powerful than a thrusting punch, but targeted to a delicate, small area like the eyes, it's far more of a deadly strike than the punch.


----------



## wingchun100 (Mar 20, 2014)

It depends. I would think if you were doing a round house from the rear foot, the extra momentum would make it stronger than kicks delivered from the front foot.


----------



## Instructor (Mar 20, 2014)

Comparing a round kick to a side kick is apples and oranges. The kicks exist to do different things.

There are times when a linear attack tool (side kick) is the best tool and there are times with a circular attack tool (round kick) is appropriate.

If your opponent is in a stance that puts their line of stance either pointed at you or on angle the only way to hit them at relative 90 degrees to their line of stance is with the round kick or possibly the hook kick because it strikes from the side.

I personally can develop more power with the side kick but because the round kick is often hitting them from a more vulnerable direction it appears to have nearly as much affect.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 20, 2014)

Op kick with your shin not your instep. And take a step with your other foot.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 20, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Op kick with your shin not your instep. And take a step with your other foot.



The original poster hasn't posted anything here in 5 years, so I doubt he will see that.

Also, since this was posted in the Tae Kwon Do section, I imagine he was referring to the TKD style of roundhouse, not the Muay Thai style.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 20, 2014)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The original poster hasn't posted anything here in 5 years, so I doubt he will see that.
> 
> Also, since this was posted in the Tae Kwon Do section, I imagine he was referring to the TKD style of roundhouse, not the Muay Thai style.




Fair enough about the age of the thread. 

Otherwise the shin would solve that bag topple issue.


----------



## Rumy73 (Mar 20, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Fair enough about the age of the thread.
> 
> Otherwise the shin would solve that bag topple issue.



Pint of Fosters anyone?


----------



## RTKDCMB (Mar 20, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Op kick with your shin not your instep. And take a step with your other foot.



You get more torque with the instep and the ball of the foot than you can with the shin because of the longer movement arm.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Mar 20, 2014)

For anyone still here on this thread after all this time, try this: Place your foot on a heavy bag with both the ball of the foot in front kick position and heel in side kick position with the knee bent and then push. Then place your foot on the heavy bag with the ball of the foot in roundhouse kick position with the knee bent and push. Which one is harder to push the bag away with? There's the answer.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 20, 2014)

RTKDCMB said:


> You get more torque with the instep and the ball of the foot than you can with the shin because of the longer movement arm.



Anybody who kicks hard kicks with the shin given a choice. Head kicking is different.
WWBD.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gloGY3UDZDo


----------



## seasoned (Mar 21, 2014)

Threads are old but some members are newer to the boards. The old threads are there for a reason and have merit.


----------



## Rumy73 (Mar 21, 2014)

It intrigues me that people have reluctance to say roundhouse kicks are weaker than side kicks or front kicks. Would people in boxing play word games about the power of jabs versus uppercuts or hooks? No! Sometimes these silly word games, and what I see as a lack of honesty, rears its head in tkd circles (I did not mention other ma, because this is a tkd forum). It leads to misinformation. Anyhow, Rh kicks are not generally going have tons of power. They are quick and can hurt the like hell. It is important to understand their application and how they set  up other techniques.


----------



## Jaeimseu (Mar 21, 2014)

Sidekicks are more powerful if you have decent technique. Round kicks are much easier than side or front kicks to apply in modern taekwondo sparring, but if your opponent wants to stand there...

Sent from my SHV-E210K using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumy73 (Mar 21, 2014)

Jaeimseu said:


> Sidekicks are more powerful if you have decent technique. Round kicks are much easier than side or front kicks to apply in modern taekwondo sparring, but if your opponent wants to stand there...
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E210K using Tapatalk



Exactly... Front and side kicks in tkd sparring need a set up to use offensively. I use them more defensively. For example, an attacker comes in and I step back with my front leg and lift the year leg in a defensive front kick. Or if a hotshot wants to spin kick, I step with the spin and side kick his gut. It has worked for 20 years. I love guys who want to spin...


----------



## Archtkd (Mar 21, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Anybody who kicks hard kicks with the shin given a choice. Head kicking is different.
> WWBD.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gloGY3UDZDo


 It's very unfortunate you are using that as an example of hard kick. Looks impressive,  but  for those who don't know -- and sadly there are many --  the trunk of a banana plant is very soft. It's so soft that one often has to prop it up with a pole, when a bunch of bananas grows on it, lest it fall. Essentially, banana plants are often brought down by their own fruit. Any half decent taekwondoin could bring that plant down with a few instep roundhouse kicks. The only reason you can't kick through the trunk altogeher is because it turns into a fibrous pulpy mess. Take this from someone who intimately knows banana plants and a little taekwondo.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Mar 21, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Anybody who kicks hard kicks with the shin given a choice. Head kicking is different.WWBD.




From your perspective maybe. For the record, I can kick harder with the instep than I can with the shin but prefer the ball of the foot when given a choice. I only usually use the instep to kick the legs or the body if my opponent is standing parallel to the plane of the kick (my toes don't bend back 90 degrees on purpose). I only use the shin if my opponent is too close for the ball of the foot. Using the shin on the legs puts you closer to potential punches than the instep does. And I can kick pretty damn hard, don't worry about that.




drop bear said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gloGY3UDZDo



That's one hell of a way to do the gardening.



drop bear said:


> WWBD.



?


----------



## RTKDCMB (Mar 21, 2014)

Archtkd said:


> It's very unfortunate you are using that as an example of hard kick. Looks impressive,  but  for those who don't know -- and sadly there are many --  the trunk of a banana plant is very soft. It's so soft that one often has to prop it up with a pole, when a bunch of bananas grows on it, lest it fall. Essentially, banana plants are often brought down by their own fruit. Any half decent taekwondoin could bring that plant down with a few instep roundhouse kicks. The only reason you can't kick through the trunk altogeher is because it turns into a fibrous pulpy mess. Take this from someone who intimately knows banana plants and a little taekwondo.



It's enough to drive you bananas.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 22, 2014)

RTKDCMB said:


> From your perspective maybe. For the record, I can kick harder with the instep than I can with the shin but prefer the ball of the foot when given a choice. I only usually use the instep to kick the legs or the body if my opponent is standing parallel to the plane of the kick (my toes don't bend back 90 degrees on purpose). I only use the shin if my opponent is too close for the ball of the foot. Using the shin on the legs puts you closer to potential punches than the instep does. And I can kick pretty damn hard, don't worry about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What would bakaw do.

Who is known for his devastating kicks.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 22, 2014)

Archtkd said:


> It's very unfortunate you are using that as an example of hard kick. Looks impressive,  but  for those who don't know -- and sadly there are many --  the trunk of a banana plant is very soft. It's so soft that one often has to prop it up with a pole, when a bunch of bananas grows on it, lest it fall. Essentially, banana plants are often brought down by their own fruit. Any half decent taekwondoin could bring that plant down with a few instep roundhouse kicks. The only reason you can't kick through the trunk altogeher is because it turns into a fibrous pulpy mess. Take this from someone who intimately knows banana plants and a little taekwondo.




Any sort of bat breaking done with a round kick is shin.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xCcznPlaFbE

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eaEky2epIcI


----------



## Jaeimseu (Mar 22, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Any sort of bat breaking done with a round kick is shin.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xCcznPlaFbE
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eaEky2epIcI



Just in case you're ever attacked by a bat...

Sent from my SHV-E210K using Tapatalk


----------



## drop bear (Mar 22, 2014)

Jaeimseu said:


> Just in case you're ever attacked by a bat...
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E210K using Tapatalk




In case you need to break something solid with a round kick.


----------



## Jaeimseu (Mar 22, 2014)

Nothing against using the shins, but many of us can break solid things with the instep. Could we break more solid things with the shin? Maybe, but the instep is ok for me. Different strokes for different folks...

Sent from my SHV-E210K using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 22, 2014)

Jaeimseu said:


> Nothing against using the shins, but many of us can break solid things with the instep. Could we break more solid things with the shin? Maybe, but the instep is ok for me. Different strokes for different folks...
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E210K using Tapatalk



Personally, I can break with the shin, instep or the ball of the foot. I don't much care to break more than 2" with anything other than the ball of the foot, but that's more a matter of personal preference and conditioning. The ball of my foot is better conditioned than my instep or shin; therefore, I prefer to do power breaks with it.

I think that's what it boils down to in most cases where people have been trained for each of the variations. They'll have one favorite.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Mar 22, 2014)

Saw a freak of nature break 5 Boards with an instep turning kick. 

Typicaly "Bone on Board" big power breaks require conditioning of the contact area that few are willing to pursue.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 22, 2014)

Earl Weiss said:


> Saw a freak of nature break 5 Boards with an instep turning kick.
> 
> Typicaly "Bone on Board" big power breaks require conditioning of the contact area that few are willing to pursue.



Ouch. Ouch Ouch Ouch.


----------



## Archtkd (Mar 22, 2014)

drop bear said:


> Anybody who kicks hard kicks with the shin given a choice. Head kicking is different.
> WWBD.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gloGY3UDZDo



Being hard and having power are two different thinks. i.e having a hard shin doesn't mean having a powerful kick. Same with a punch. Having cement hands does not translate to knockout power. Speed of the hitting surface is key. What generates more speed ultimately creates more power. That's why straws become spears in tornadoes Some science in this popular video  shows a little bit of that --


----------



## drop bear (Mar 22, 2014)

Archtkd said:


> Being hard and having power are two different thinks. i.e having a hard shin doesn't mean having a powerful kick. Same with a punch. Having cement hands does not translate to knockout power. Speed of the hitting surface is key. What generates more speed ultimately creates more power. That's why straws become spears in tornadoes Some science in this popular video  shows a little bit of that --




That sports science show is not very good science though.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KftA7Top_j0

We are taking in a lot of factors not related to shin and instep.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 22, 2014)

Archtkd said:


> Being hard and having power are two different thinks. i.e having a hard shin doesn't mean having a powerful kick. Same with a punch. Having cement hands does not translate to knockout power. Speed of the hitting surface is key. What generates more speed ultimately creates more power. That's why straws become spears in tornadoes Some science in this popular video  shows a little bit of that --




And looking at that video. Speed did not always translate into power.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Mar 23, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Ouch. Ouch Ouch Ouch.



There were 5 boards - you forgot an Ouch.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Mar 23, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Personally, I can break with the shin, instep or the ball of the foot. I don't much care to break more than 2" with anything other than the ball of the foot, but that's more a matter of personal preference and conditioning. The ball of my foot is better conditioned than my instep or shin; therefore, I prefer to do power breaks with it.
> 
> I think that's what it boils down to in most cases where people have been trained for each of the variations. They'll have one favorite.



I prefer the ball of the foot myself too, it has natural conditioning from walking around on it.


----------

